# Scattered grass at edge?



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Has anyone been to the nipple area in the past couple of days? Wondering what the water color is and how bad the grass is out there. Went last week and it was pretty bad.


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

We were out there May 20th and the 21st on the GinJack. Trolled the nipple to the the elbow and up to 131 hole. Most of the broken up grass was near the nipple area. It wasn't real bad only had to clean lines a few times. Lots of fliers around the nipple area too, only managed to catch one 25lb wahoo.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fished from between Steps and Elbow up to around the 131. Line came and went. Made up best in morning and in a few places in afternoon. Several wahoo and dolphin and raised 2 blues.


----------

